# What is this...bumpy horse rump?



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

My horse has this bumpy rump. He is 5 years old, not a jumper and has never been trained to ride. We only have been working with him for about a month and a half. He had the bumpy rump when we got him. The lady where he is boarded had the vet look at him before we started working with him. The vet said she believed it to be fat and has seen it with Arabians left in the pasture who have never been worked. It does seem to be becoming less pronounced. Have any of you ever seen this? Is it a conformation problem? :shock:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yup. Your horse has a ghetto-chunky-but XD
Totally normal. Just means he's very out of shape hahah


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like a fatty deposit to me too - my mini had lumps like that on either side of her spine and on her back too. I'd be careful with that horse's diet, fat like that can point to Cushing's or other metabolic issues. Just keep a tight eye on their weight.

But I'm not an expert or vet and could be totally wrong in your horse's case!


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@MangoRo I had a laugh on that one. Thanks for the response


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@Punks Thank you! I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your horse is either extremely dangerously obese (looks like he might be) or if otherwise in relatively good weight may have a health issue such as Cushing's.


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's another pic


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks just like my old lesson horse! He is very cute but VERY fat. See how rounded and "bloated" he looks, esp behind? Spine should be the peak of his back or smooth, not the low point. Ribs should be easily felt, and there should be no fat pockets.

Here is my Arabian this summer http://i.imgur.com/EmtXI7M.jpg. If I remember right he was a tad heavier than I wanted him to be at that point. See how he is bonier (not a lump of fat) without being skinny, still smooth contours, no ribs. (he is also being weird and posing so ignore that)

I'm surprised the vet did not mention a diet. It is fat, and is not just an Arabian thing (or an unworked thing) and he looks fat overall too..


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@yogiwick What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you! Hopefully my post was helpful


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, you are super helpful! Thanks for the posts. We are working him, and he's losing weight slowly. However, I will go lightly on the grain treat rewards. I know, I know (Soft Touch needs to do a little hard time).


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Rosie - I do Clicker Training with my horses, so I'm feeding them treats 24/7 my fat mare was tough with this, I found using Poulin Carb Safe grain was the best treat for her. It's high in vitamin E and C and A - all of which are great for her, but it's got no NSC and low protein.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Diet asap and careful with the treats. Give him carrot chunks or something.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Diet asap and careful with the treats. Give him carrot chunks or something.


I found carrots were too high in sugar - I use them for my skinny boy with skin issues, lots of vitamin A in them too  But for a fatty poulin carb safe is a good grain to use as treats - or celery (but some horses don't like that)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

PunksTank said:


> I found carrots were too high in sugar - I use them for my skinny boy with skin issues, lots of vitamin A in them too  But for a fatty poulin carb safe is a good grain to use as treats - or celery (but some horses don't like that)


Carrots were recommended (per vet) as the ONLY safe treat for my Cushing's/IR/laminitic horse which is why I said that. Not saying there aren't other specifically manufactured safe treats, just being general here. He may have a carrot or a small handful of his (special) feed as a treat.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Yup - I believe there are sugar free carrots too, which would be good too


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Will have to look that up, thanks!


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

It's called Horsie Muffin Top! I'm familiar with it.. personally


----------



## Binder (Oct 3, 2013)

He's just a little fatty, lol. He looks very nice keep working on getting his weight down and those fat pads will disapear with time.


----------

